# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Удостоверение

## Шатаварта дас

Существует ли идея сделать удостоверения членов ИСККОН? 
(как уже известные в практике удостоверения члена партии, общества и тд.
Чтобы:
 а) вести учёт количества преданных по регионам;
б) иметь более дифференцированный (личностный) подход к переданным;
в) Отделить серьезных последователей от случайных и временных гостей, а тем более враждебно настроенных;
г) Через этот учёт иметь возможность проводить различные программы по совершенствованию личности, дающие приоритеты членам ИСККОН.

Также в дополнение к уже существующей программе почетных членов ИСККОН
сделать различные градации и уровни, дающие различные приоритеты для членов ИСККОН, бонусы, скидки итд.

Для желающих стать официальным членом ИСККОН ввести тестирование (джапа, принципы, поиск или наличие гуру итд.)и начальные обучающие программы с дальнейшим повышением образования, также оформленном документально.

Спасибо _/\_

----------


## Шатаварта дас

Просто хочу дополнить, почему возникает такой вопрос.
Духовно мы все равны, и это не зависит ни от расы, ни от вероисповедания. Но в плане понимания кто есть кто с позиции мадхьямы, нужно разделять людей по различным категориям. И если с точки зрения верующий или атеист как бы нет особых проблем, то внутри вайшнавизма уже сейчас существует целый ряд направлений, взгляды которых не всегда совпадают с авторитетной позицией ИСККОН. Я имею в виду не только ритвика-вады и прочих раскольников, но и параллельно существующие общины вайшнавов, чья проповедь основана на авторитете других личностей, нежели Шрила Прабхупада Я далек от мысли, что это решит все проблемы санги, но для хотя бы приблизительной ориентации кто этот человек и стоит ли с ним входить в то или иное общение, такая вещь, как "корочка" в которой ты продписан, как представитель официального ИСККОНа, может сыграть положительную роль, как бы смешно это не выглядело.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У нас в ятре (Владивосток) такая практика была году в 1993, когда мы сделали удостоверния для санкиртанщиков с надписью "ИСККОН", фото, именем, сроком действвия и печатью внутри. До определнной степени это помогало проходить на предприятия, когда много книг распространялось по подписке. Но потом это все перестало быть актуальным, т.к. уровень преданного может НЕОЖИДАННО измениться в сторону понижения. Такие случаи были, и при этом у него оставалось удостоверения члена ИСККОН. Поэтому мы отказались от этой практики.

----------


## Aryan

В членских билетах еще были странички с отметкой членских взносов (Ямараджу можно предъявлять).
У некоторых гуру в ИСККОН (Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами, в частности)есть анкетирование учеников и кандидатов, на основе анкет создается база данных. Была резолюция ДжиБиСи про создание общей базы ИСККОН.
Включение в эту базу и является "удостоверением". В перспективе можно присваивать и личный номер (как жетон в армии).

----------


## Шатаварта дас

Спасибо всем за просмотры и ответы. Особенно Вам, Враждендра Кумару Прабху. Вы - мой кумир по части общепонятной проповеди, понятной для различных слоёв общества. Уверен Ваша проповедь вернёт в духовный мир тысячи тысяч душь, а может и больше.
Низкий Вам поклон?? Не болейте, берегите  себя. Вы очень нужны этому миру, здесь - на передовой проповеди Сознания Кришны.

----------

